# ADA maintenance scissors tools



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

For more than two years now I'm using a normal small (5.5") to trim any of my plants.

I'd like to buy one ADA maintenance scissor tool. Which one is the best to trimming Glosso and HC as carpet plants? In some ADA site they mentionned Pro Scissors Short (Curve Type) and Pro Scissors Wave Type they mentionned this one is the best tool for pruning a plant like Glossostigma, which grows in sideways and covers the whole substrate. Is it worth to buy?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumReviews_ADALayoutTools.aspx

jB


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Along your critics and the ones that ADA sell, if I ONLY have to buy one pair of scissors what would be the best scissors to get that can do almost all the maintenance task for foreground, moss and stem plants?



Jason Baliban said:


> http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumReviews_ADALayoutTools.aspx
> 
> jB


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I would say the Nude or Wave scissors. I own many ADA tools but for scissors these 2 see the most use.

Craig


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

100 some dollars for scissors.......ridiculous


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=iiitools-3-vital-assets-for-professional-aquascaper

This is easier on the pocket. Haven't tried them but their glassware is good quality so I'm sure these are as well


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Which one does a better the job between Wave and Nude scissors? The nude is a bit longer whereas the wave is curver and its price is 10$ difference. Does the nude do a better job with nano tanks?
(I own two nano tanks and a 32 gal tanks.)

I know most people don't want to spend much money but since they are unique form to have their own purpose, I do know ADA's scissors cost a lot but you will get any pennies that you spend for good results of trimming when you have a good tool in hands in long term of course. Sure you can get a cheapo scissors for $5 or $10 more or less but they aren't curve and don't do a job well. As I said I've been using for cheap compact scissors but don't get good result while trimming surface foreground plants such as Glosso or HC.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I really like the Wave for my HC trimming. the Nude are great for getting into certain stems areas in my tank or if I don't want to get wet and just need to do a quick trim. 

If you are only getting one of them and have a set of curved tipped scissors already I would go with the Wave for trimming the foregrounds. Hands get wet but that is part of the fun of it.

For reference I use mine in my ADA Mini M setup. 

Craig


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

The scissors in the link are curved.

To tell the truth I have used glassware from ADA and these guys and both are of equal quality. But it is your wallet my friend and your plants so do as you please. Just thought I would put other options out there.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Their curse is basic one not like those two ADAs special curves. You probably save more money while buying that kit but I'm wondering do they do a good trimming job for your foreground and/or moss trimmings?

I prefer buying quality in long term once then buying twice because at the end you will spend more money though.



dj2606 said:


> The scissors in the link are curved.
> 
> To tell the truth I have used glassware from ADA and these guys and both are of equal quality. But it is your wallet my friend and your plants so do as you please. Just thought I would put other options out there.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Does the wave also do a good job for trimming java moss on driftwoods and/or rocks especially in tiny coiners or hiding space?



CraigThor said:


> I really like the Wave for my HC trimming. the Nude are great for getting into certain stems areas in my tank or if I don't want to get wet and just need to do a quick trim.
> 
> If you are only getting one of them and have a set of curved tipped scissors already I would go with the Wave for trimming the foregrounds. Hands get wet but that is part of the fun of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

aquaquang said:


> Does the wave also do a good job for trimming java moss on driftwoods and/or rocks especially in tiny coiners or hiding space?


the Pro Scissors Spring seem to be the best for trimming moss A compact Pro-Scissors Spring is the perfect tool for pruning Willow moss on the driftwood and for the use in a small size aquarium.

however wave is the best tool for pruning a plant like Glossostigma, which grows in sideways and covers the whole substrate.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> the Pro Scissors Spring seem to be the best for trimming moss A compact Pro-Scissors Spring is the perfect tool for pruning Willow moss on the driftwood and for the use in a small size aquarium.
> 
> however wave is the best tool for pruning a plant like Glossostigma, which grows in sideways and covers the whole substrate.


I do like the curve spring type scissors also. I have both spring type straight and curve and also both wave types.

Still for foregrounds and only choosing one pair I still would stick with the wave scissors.

Craig


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

How about these ones:
http://cgi.ebay.es/25cm-Plant-Cutti...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is what we are talking about:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=6_40&products_id=318


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

dj2606 said:


> http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=iiitools-3-vital-assets-for-professional-aquascaper
> 
> This is easier on the pocket. Haven't tried them but their glassware is good quality so I'm sure these are as well


I bought that, the scissors are useless.


----------

